# Licence question



## MSP422_08 (Feb 29, 2008)

Hey,
I was wondering, i dont know if this is possible but i forget the date in which i obtained my drivers licence and i dont know if my JOL six months is up for driving passengers. Is there anyway i would be able to check the date that i got my licence, since it doesnt say it on my actual licence. Thanks!
-Tony


----------



## Pacman (Aug 29, 2005)

Ok i'll get this one. Yes, go to the registry of motor vehicles and ask them the date your license was issued.


----------



## MSP422_08 (Feb 29, 2008)

Alright, i just didnt know if there was a way online, or if i could just go down to my local PD instead of going to the RMV. Is it possible that they could run it through the computer at the PD and pull it up? If not, ill head down to the RMV and just ask them. Thanks


----------



## The FNG (Apr 3, 2008)

You could also call the RMV...


----------



## Mikey682 (May 2, 2002)

There is a date in fine print on the back of your driver's license. That is the date it was issued.


----------



## MSP422_08 (Feb 29, 2008)

i honestly dont see it, haha


----------



## Big.G (Nov 28, 2006)

I honestly don't understand how you don't see it. There isn't a lot on the back of the license. There are only 2 dates on the back. Your DOB and Date Issued.


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

Date of issue is on the back under the www.mass.gov/rmv


----------



## Rock (Mar 20, 2005)

wow.......


----------



## Tuna (Jun 1, 2006)

If you don't see the date maybe you shouldn't be driving with those eyes


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

The answer has been found thread locked


----------

